# E. Texas 8 with bow



## CraigH (Jun 22, 2004)

Just learned how to post pics so thought I would share my bow kill from a couple of weeks ago......


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Very nice E TX buck, Congrats!!!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice buck indeed, very nice!


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Great job.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice buck ! What county did you take him in ?


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

SWEEEEET! Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

real nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice buck buddy-thanks so much for sharing and Conrat's!


----------



## CraigH (Jun 22, 2004)

Shot this buck in Nacogdoches Co. just outside the loop in Nac.....I have seen some better bucks but could'nt pass this one up at 30 yds...Had a spike and a 6 pt locking horns at 40 yds this morn....pretty comfortable at 40 yds just thought I might get a little closer shot on the spike after the sparring......did'nt happen they departed out of range.....still,.....what a show!


----------

